# Coccidia



## MissDaniF (Jul 22, 2012)

VW just noticed a few of my barred rocks have coccidiosis, should I treat them or leave it be? Is it safe to eat chicken with coccidiosis? They're 9 weeks nearly ready for eating
Thanks


----------



## LPKrug64 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just reciently went through the same thing & I was told that they did have to be treated with medication in order to get rid of the coccidia. So I went to my vet & was given medication to put in their water for 6 days. Hope this helps.


----------



## MissDaniF (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

9 weeks for a barred rock, your not going to have much meat on those birds. 15 - 17 weeks before they have much to eat.

Yes! Treat them!

No I would not eat any chicken that is obviously deseased.


----------



## trentropy (Apr 1, 2013)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 18, 2013)

Coccidia is something all chickens carry at all time. The illness referred to as Coccidiosis is a condition wherein the Coccidia flora are not in check and overwhelm the system. It –will- kill birds if left unchecked. You can medicate for it, or, if you’re staying organic/antibiotic free, you can use my method of treatment which pulled an entire hatch of 30 birds from the brink of death in 36 hours. If it hits young chicks, you can expect a loss of 50% or greater, from what I’ve read, and with this treatment, I have lost less than 15% in each hatch that has been hit by this.

You need: 
Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV)
Aloe Vera Juice (AVJ)
Yogurt with probiotic (not all yogurt has probiotics contrary to popular belief, read the lable)
Oregano oil.

What each does:
ACV provides easily assimilated vitamins and minerals as well as has gut-healing and immunity boosting properties.

AVJ flushes the intestinal tract and drags with it bad gut flora. The plant is specifically designed to not damage healthy flora levels when used in this manner. You can use the plant as well, if you have one. Squeeze out the juice and whip it into yogurt with a blender.

Yogurt probiotic cultures assist the good gut flora in thriving and will help the numbers increase rapidly.

Oregano oil is a potent, natural antibiotic that doesn’t breed resistance to medications. It MUST be diluted with Olive Oil (many brands come pre-diluted) at a 75% Olive Oil 25% Oregano Oil ratio.

How to treat:
Mix 1 quart of yogurt with 2tbsp AVJ and 1 dropper full Oregano oil. Add yogurt mixture to feed to create a mash that is not too runny, but not overly clumpy. 

Add 1tbsp per gallon ACV to water, change daily. Every other day, use AVJ in water as well. Do this for 7 days. 

If chicks wont drink or have no interest in food, use a standard sized eye dropper and suck up a dropper full of the yogurt mixture, hold chick and force feed the chick AT LEAST half the dropper. You will normally see improvement and interest in food and water by morning.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

There are so many things I could comment on here.... So I'll just say .... To each his own. 

Good luck!


----------

